
One Month, 500k Face Scans: How China Is Using A.I. To Profile a Minority - Dangeranger
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/14/technology/china-surveillance-artificial-intelligence-racial-profiling.html
======
deogeo
Very woke of them to make sure facial recognition works on minorities, unlike
Amazon:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19660917](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19660917)

~~~
mtgx
Because profiling the minority is the goal here, not just a side-effect.

